#ubuntu-se-mote 2013-05-28
<HakanS> #startmeeting
<meetingology> Meeting started Tue May 28 18:00:23 2013 UTC.  The chair is HakanS. Information about MeetBot at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/meetingology.
<meetingology> Available commands: #accept #accepted #action #agree #agreed #chair #commands #endmeeting #endvote #halp #help #idea #info #link #lurk #meetingname #meetingtopic #nick #progress #rejected #replay #restrictlogs #save #startmeeting #subtopic #topic #unchair #undo #unlurk #vote #voters #votesrequired
<HakanS> Hej och välkomna till loco-mötet
<HakanS> Vi börjar väl som vanligt med upprop :-)
<HakanS> #topic Vilka är här för att närvara vid mötet?
<jan-janfriberg> o/
<fr33r1d3> o/
<HakanS> o/
<HakanS> JoWa: Handuppräckning
<JoWa> Ja. :)
<HakanS> Vi behöver väl inte vara så formella idag.
<HakanS> Men det behövs någon som skriver protokoll.
<jan-janfriberg> jag tar protokollet
<HakanS> Bra.
<HakanS> #topic Godkännande av protokoll från senaste mötet
<HakanS> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SwedishTeam/M%C3%B6te/IRCM%C3%B6te22/protokoll
<HakanS> Något att anmärka?
<HakanS> #vote Kan vi godkänna protokollet?
<meetingology> Please vote on: Kan vi godkänna protokollet?
<meetingology> Public votes can be registered by saying +1, +0 or -1 in channel, (private votes don't work yet, but when they do it will be by messaging the channel followed by +1/-1/+0 to me)
<jan-janfriberg> +1
<meetingology> +1 received from jan-janfriberg
<HakanS> +1
<meetingology> +1 received from HakanS
<fr33r1d3> +1
<meetingology> +1 received from fr33r1d3
<JoWa> +1
<meetingology> +1 received from JoWa
<HakanS> #endvote
<meetingology> Voting ended on: Kan vi godkänna protokollet?
<meetingology> Votes for:4 Votes against:0 Abstentions:0
<meetingology> Motion carried
<HakanS> #topic Presentation av Team Leader och Team Contact.
<HakanS> Vem vill börja?
<fr33r1d3> Hur detaljerat vill ni ha?
<HakanS> Vi har en timma på oss totalt :-)
<fr33r1d3> 39 årig webbutvecklare/sysadmin från Nora. Sysslat med Linux sedan 98-99 nångång.
<HakanS> Lite övergripande på hur du ser rollen.
<fr33r1d3> Tycker det ska bli spännande att vara TL.
<fr33r1d3> Vill satsa på att få igång fler aktiva och nya medlemmar.
<fr33r1d3> Gärna visa fler att det är kul att bidra till Ubuntu
<fr33r1d3> både vad gäller översättningar, buggletande eller programmering.
<fr33r1d3> VIll dra igång saker både på nätet och live.
<fr33r1d3> SKulle gärna se att vi blir ett godkänt Loco igen.
<fr33r1d3> Jag har sysslat en del med skrivande av böcker och hållit utbildningar tidigare, så jag vill gärna lära ut till nybörjare.
<fr33r1d3> Jag har en del ideer på gång, som jag gärna bollar med Frippe och några fler...
<fr33r1d3> Nåt ni undrar över?
 * HakanS måste natta barnen. Tillbaks om max 5 minuter.
<jan-janfriberg> fr33r1d3: är du klar, så kan jag ta min presentation under tiden vi inväntar HakanS?
<fr33r1d3> ja, det går bra. Varsågod.
<jan-janfriberg> Jag är en it-tekniker på 41 år. Har använt Linux i många år och gillar verkligen hur Ubuntu fungerar, både systemet och gemenskapen runt om.
<jan-janfriberg> Jag ser fram mot ett spännande år. Jag vill få igång informationsflödet runt Ubuntu i Sverige, både i forum och andra kanaler.
<jan-janfriberg> Och så vill jag få riktig bra fart på rapporteringen uppåt så omvärlden inser att Ubuntu Sverige lever och frodas :)
<jan-janfriberg> Jag hoppas på spännande projekt och möten både online och irl.
<jan-janfriberg> Det var väl lite kort om mig. Har ni några frågor?
 * HakanS är tillbaks.
<jan-janfriberg> HakanS: Du får läsa ikapp lite
<HakanS> Det var bra presentationer.
<HakanS> Jag är övertygad om att ni kommer att klara detta galant. Men jag står till förfogande om ni undrar något.
<fr33r1d3> bra att veta. =)
<HakanS> Några praktiska saker nu med en gång.
<HakanS> Vill ni vara admin. i locots launchpad-grupp båda två?
<fr33r1d3> Det är väl lika bra det.
<jan-janfriberg> ok
<HakanS> Fixat
<HakanS> Jag stannar kvar som admin. ett litet tag till om det är OK.
<fr33r1d3> helt ok
<jan-janfriberg> det låter bra
<HakanS> Det behöver ändras info på https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SwedishTeam
<fr33r1d3> Kontaktuppgifterna?
<HakanS> Mailadress till TC
<jan-janfriberg> Det ska jag fixa ikväll
<HakanS> Även här https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SwedishTeam/Kontakt behöver det ändras
<HakanS> http://loco.ubuntu.com/teams/ubuntu-se/ kommer att uppdateras automatiskt tror jag
<HakanS> Då var vi väl färdiga med denna punkt.
<HakanS> #topic Avrapportering från projektgrupperna.
<HakanS> Det enda jag har att rapportera är att jag gått in som moderator i forumet.
<HakanS> Vi är just nu tre aktiva moderatorer.
<fr33r1d3> Vore bra att uppdatera listan på aktiva moderatorer.
<HakanS> Jag har bett Hund göra det.
<fr33r1d3> ok
<HakanS> #topic Planering av jobb att utföra till nästa möte.
<HakanS> Nu får ni nya TL och TC spruta ur er idéer :-)
<jan-janfriberg> Precis :)
<fr33r1d3> Det ska vi. =)
<jan-janfriberg> Vi får ta på oss att ta fram projektidéer, samt någon form av framtidsplan för året som ligger framför oss och presentera dem vid nästa möte
<fr33r1d3> Finns det några projekt som är aktiva?
<HakanS> Inga aktiva just nu.
<HakanS> Det är svårt att få folk att hjälpa till aktivt.
<fr33r1d3> Förstår det. Får bli en punkt vi får jobba hårt på.
<jan-janfriberg> HakanS: vi kan nog gå vidare med nästa punkt nu
<fr33r1d3> Vem har kontouppgifter och så till Locots twitterkonto?
<HakanS> Peetra tror jag
<HakanS> #topic Tidpunkt för nästa möte.
<jan-janfriberg> fr33r1d3: har du förslag på datum för nästa möte?
<fr33r1d3> Om typ 2 månader? Så vi kan ta en liten koll på vad vi kört igång och så?
<jan-janfriberg> vi kanske ska undvika att sätta ett datum nu och skicka en kallelse när vi har hunnit samordna oss lite?
<fr33r1d3> låter bra det.
<jan-janfriberg> då säger vi så :)
<HakanS> mitten av juni till mitten av augusti är nog inte så bra.
<jan-janfriberg> nä semestertider ska man nog undvika
<fr33r1d3> Jag tycker att slutet av augusti låter bra sent.. Om vi känner att vi hunnit få ihop nåt nytt, kan vi ju kalla till möte innan semestern.
<fr33r1d3> Ingen nackdel att ha tätare möten om vi har nåt att ta upp.
<jan-janfriberg> precis, har vi bara något att ta upp är det lika bra att hålla tempot uppe
<HakanS> Ska vi anse mötet vara klart?
<jan-janfriberg> ja det tycker jag
<jan-janfriberg> HakanS: Jag vill passa på att tacka för din insats under den tid du har haft båda uppdragen
<fr33r1d3> ok
<HakanS> Tack. Och jag önskar er lycka till.
<fr33r1d3> Håller med Friberg. Du har gjort mycket av arbetet själv.
<fr33r1d3> Det ska bli roligt.
<HakanS> #endmeeting
<meetingology> Meeting ended Tue May 28 19:04:50 2013 UTC.
<meetingology> Minutes (wiki):        http://ubottu.com/meetingology/logs/ubuntu-se-mote/2013/ubuntu-se-mote.2013-05-28-18.00.moin.txt
<meetingology> Minutes (html):        http://ubottu.com/meetingology/logs/ubuntu-se-mote/2013/ubuntu-se-mote.2013-05-28-18.00.html
#ubuntu-se-mote 2014-06-01
<GunnarHj> HakanS kommer inte. http://ubuntu-se.org/phpBB3/viewtopic.php?p=474175#p474175
<JoWa> GunnarHj, du får gärna öppna mötet.
<GunnarHj> Skall vi verkligen köra?
<itmannen> Söndagar passar inte för HakanS. Som alla andra dagar mao
<JoWa> Det har gått bra tidigare. Några särskilda invändningar denna gång?
<itmannen> 20:04 Ping
<GunnarHj> itmannen: kör på
<itmannen> Launchpad-namn: Toni Appelqvist
<itmannen> Mao närvarande
<itmannen> Är mötet öppnat eller ej?
<GunnarHj> JoWa: Invändningar? Tja, jag har en punkt på agendan, och det hade verkligen varit lämpligt om TL hade varit med och diskuterat den.
<GunnarHj> itmannen: inte öppnat än
<itmannen> Ok
<GunnarHj> Men visst, vi kan köra igenom mötet, om ni vill...
<JoWa> Ett minimötet, där vi tar upp de stående punkterna och bestämmer datum för nästa möte?
<JoWa> -t
<itmannen> Då borläggar vi detta pga HakanS inte kan närvara
<johanre> Kan vi inte åtminstone diskutera vad som fnns för kandidater till "att-göra listan"
<johanre> ?
<GunnarHj> johanre: Jo, det borde vi väl kunna...
<itmannen> Kandidater?
<GunnarHj> Ok, jag öppnar mötet nu.
<johanre> ok
<GunnarHj> Mötesordförande - förslag?
<johanre> GunnarHJ
<itmannen> Sittande
<JoWa> +1
<itmannen> +1
<GunnarHj> Finner mig vald. Tack, kanske...
<GunnarHj> Protokollförare - förslag?
<itmannen> JoWa
<GunnarHj> +1
<johanre> +1
<itmannen> +1
<JoWa> +1
<GunnarHj> JoWa vald till protokollförare.
<GunnarHj> Föregående mötes protokoll.
<GunnarHj> Vi har två protokoll att ta ställning till:
<GunnarHj> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SwedishTeam/M%C3%B6te/IRCM%C3%B6te33/Protokoll
<GunnarHj> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SwedishTeam/M%C3%B6te/IRCM%C3%B6te34/Protokoll
<GunnarHj> Protokollen är helt ok, såvitt jag kan se. Någon som har något att invända?
<itmannen> Inget
<johanre> Inget
<JoWa> +1
<GunnarHj> Ok, då fastställer vi protokollen för förra och förrförra mötet.
<GunnarHj> Rapporter från grupperna.
<GunnarHj> Tyst som vanligt... Hade hoppats att morpa varit här.
<johanre> Frågan är väl lite hur det ser ut med undersökningen av gruppaktiviteten?
<GunnarHj> johanre: Jo, fast det är ju en pågående sak. Broder Tuck har skrivit till diverse medlemmar.
<johanre> OK, den enda uppenbart aktiva gruppen är ju annars just översättningsgruppen.
<GunnarHj> Jo, det är väl så. Och där kan jag som vanligt meddela att morpa har översatt en del uppströms.
<GunnarHj> En uppdatering av översättningarna för 14.04 är också på gång. Kommer på torsdag.
<itmannen> !
<GunnarHj> itmannen: Du har ordet.
<itmannen> Tack. Men jag fick svaret
<GunnarHj> Ok.
<GunnarHj> Någon som har någon annan aktivitet att rapportera om?
<itmannen> !
<GunnarHj> itmannen: Yes.
<itmannen> Tack. En aktivitet vi borde starta är hur vi ska få fler intresserade hit
<itmannen> Slut
<GunnarHj> Absolut, det är väl den övergripande utmaningen vi har.
<johanre> Utöver Todo listan för Drupal har ingen begärt någon insats av mig. Kollar i vanlig ordning uppdateringsbehov kontinuerligt.
<GunnarHj> Beträffande itmannens tanke, tror jag en sådan punkt behöver förberedas för att vi skall kunna ha en meningsfull diskussion här.
<itmannen> +1
<GunnarHj> Egentligen är det naturligt att TL initierar en sådan diskussion.
<itmannen> -1
<GunnarHj> itmannen: ?
<itmannen> Jo det skulle innebära att vi fick vänta till dödagar tyvärr
<itmannen> Slut
<GunnarHj> No comment. Kan vi lämna punkten för idag, och kanske någon startar en tråd i forumet som bildar underlag för nästa möte?
<johanre> Jag tror jag kan starta en tråd där intresserade kan anmäla sig för att hjälpa till som forumadmins. Det behövs.
<itmannen> +1
<GunnarHj> johanre: Utmärkt. Skulle du i så fall kunna vidga ämnet och efterlysa intresserade i största allmänhet?
<johanre> Absolut, hade en sådan tanke också.
<itmannen> !
<GunnarHj> Ok, då antecknar vi det goda initiativet!
<GunnarHj> itmannen: Du har ordet.
<itmannen> Tack. Lägg gärna till hur vi ska kunna "hyfs" till ubunt-se
<itmannen> Slut
<GunnarHj> Kan vi lämna punkten Rapporter?
<itmannen> +1
<GunnarHj> Nästa punkt: Att göra-lista.
<GunnarHj> Klippt från agendan:
<GunnarHj> Nu har vi ett verktyg som gör det enkelt att underhålla en "att göra-lista":
<GunnarHj> http://ubuntu-se.org/drupal/node/3955
<GunnarHj> Nästa steg är väl att klara ut hur vi skall jobba med listan, och börja fylla den med "tasks".
<GunnarHj> Tack johanre för att du installerade den, förresten. :)
<johanre> Tack själv, bra initiativ!
<johanre> Det är väl egentligen bara att sätta igång och tilldela uppgifter, men vi måste ju först komma på vilka det är...
<GunnarHj> Jo..
<GunnarHj> Det skall ju inte vara en lista över individers önskelistor, utan projekt som vi är överens om borde vara prioriterade.
<johanre> T.ex. (1) efterlysa forumadmin (2) definiera och efterlysa behovet av andra roller (3) jobba vidare med översättningar (4) mer attraktiv portal?
<itmannen> +1
<GunnarHj> Själv har jag två 'käpphästar' som jag tagit upp tidigare: 1) Projekt för att marknadsföra Ubuntu mot skolor och 2) Lättfattlig installationsguide på svenska.
<itmannen> +1
<GunnarHj> johanre: Din punkt 3 passar kanske egentligen inte, med tanke på att vi har en fungerande grupp när det gäller översättningar.
<GunnarHj> Övriga punkter tycker jag för min del är bra. Kan vi sätta upp dem på listan för att börja någonstans?
<itmannen> +1
<johanre> Förslag: GunnarHj, kan du starta en lista i Drupal som vi sedan prioriterar och beslutar över vid nästa möte när HakanS kan vara med? #3, helt ok - den är ändå otillräckligt formulerad
<johanre> ha ha :-)
<itmannen> !
<GunnarHj> johanre: Jag har väl inga behörigheter i Drupal?
<GunnarHj> itmannen: Du har ordet.
<itmannen> Tack. Tyvärr så måste jag svike er denna gången. Men tackar för det som varit idag. Slut
<GunnarHj> itmannen: Ok, tack för ditt bidrag.
<johanre> GunnarHj; ok - det blir en punkt för mig att göra (5)
<GunnarHj> Ok, är vi redo för beslut?
<johanre> ja
<GunnarHj> Dvs. När johanre har fixat behörigheter för mig, sätter jag upp nämnda punkter på en lista som vi kan diskutera och prioritera på nästa möte.
<johanre> +1
<JoWa> +1
<GunnarHj> Beslut fattat.
<GunnarHj> Nästa möte. Skall vi försöka hitta någon annan dag än söndag?
<GunnarHj> Har vi förresten sommarlov? :)
<JoWa> Ja, det är väl bra att TL kan närvara.
<JoWa> I fjol hoppade vi över juli.
<GunnarHj> Förslag: Onsdag 25 juni kl. 20
<johanre> onsdag 25/6 : +1
<johanre> Hoppa över juli : +1
<GunnarHj> +1 ang. hoppa över juli
<GunnarHj> Då har vi sista mötet före juli-uppehållet den 25/6 kl. 20.
<JoWa> +1
<GunnarHj> Övriga frågor - finns det några?
<johanre> Inga jag kan komma på
<GunnarHj> Då tackar jag alla för visat intresse och avslutar mötet.
<JoWa> Tack. :)
<johanre> Tack själv
